# Huge range of colors for craft glitter--but is it safe?



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

I want to buy a lot of ultrafine polyester glitter from artglitter.com. Specifically, to fulfill my very OCD/collector-ish nature, I want to buy 1/4 oz. samples of every single ultrafine color in their list. The color chart is here:

Art Institute Glitter is a favorite choice for scrappers, stampers, quilters, crafters and artists

I would be using them cosmetically at my own risk, of course, but they are listed as skin-safe at least (though I'm sure glitter is never truly eye-safe). I was wondering if anyone had any experience with this site, or craft glitter in general. I have glitter from MAC but it is so darn expensive and comes in huge containers. I hate buying samples because they feel too "messed-with." I've looked at various sites like Aromaleigh and Coastal Scents but their selection is way too limited for me.

Is there a specific reason I should avoid polyester glitter? I'm not sure if all MAC glitter is natural mica-based or what. I'm just looking to see if I'm going to totally wreck my eyeballs with this stuff or if I stand an o.k. chance of surviving.


----------



## gildedangel (May 12, 2009)

The difference between craft store glitter and cosmetic glitter is huge. Craft store glitter is actually made of metal, which can cut your eye and cause lots of problems and money to fix, not to mention permanent damage to your vision. This polyester glitter may have some metal still, but I am not entirely sure. It is probably hard to find out exactly all of the things it is made out of because you don't ingest it. You probably have a good chance of surviving, but I wouldn't risk it to be honest, no one wants their eyeballs cut! There are drugstore brands of cosmetic glitter that are cheaper; the brands depending on where you are. Try checking out what the local drugstore has first. I hope that this helped you out!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 12, 2009)

i don't know why we shouldn't use craft glitter...i know in most cases it seems to be chunkyer but i still use it and i have never had a problem...but its always been on my face for like halloween


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 12, 2009)

even mac's glitter says don't use near the eyes on the packaging. 
Most older craft glitters were made from aluminum but now most are made from Polyester.  It's not totally eyesafe, but is not as dangerous as metallic aluminum which can badly scratch your cornea.

Now looking at the link, I definitely would not use them for eye makeup.  It mentions some glitters are mixed with metallic elements..this is purely craft glitter.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

Hmm. The main reason I'm intrigued by this website is because they have SO MANY COLORS. I don't really like collecting things one by one...I have a pretty OCD personality and usually need one of each and like to rotate completely through my palette to use every single color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Alarming, I know.

The site seems pretty legitimate in stating that their glitter is fully polyester. They have a disclaimer for a limited range of their glitters that they may contain metallic particles. They are also ultrafine, which means they're a quarter of the size of normal craft glitter (the big square stuff), but not .004, which is even finer/safest size for glitter near eyes.

I really do want to invest in these but I'm not sure! Thanks for your input guys! I will play it safe in the end, but I may end up buying these and using them elsewhere on my face/hair/etc.


----------



## tana2210 (May 12, 2009)

im a facepainter and I and many other facepainters have been using "kindyglitz" craft glitter gel for years. ive never had any issues with it, but i dont use any glitter to close to the eyes for kids anyway.


----------



## Dani77love (Jun 12, 2012)

*THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH* for this site it can be used for cosmetics......on the side it says it and gives link to the ones that aren't safe


----------

